# The Duty of the Husband



## Blue Tick (Nov 20, 2009)

The Duty of the Husband by Brian Schwertley

Excellent sermon on the responsibilities of men in marriage.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 20, 2009)

Do not put that on here where my wife can see it

are you crazy


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'll give it a listen, and add a few from my own pastor from when he preached through the same passage:

A Husbands Delightful Duty

How to Love Your Wife

A Husband's Golden Rule

The Folly of Feminism


----------

